# Fly Line



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have fly fished before but it has been years. I was thinking about getting back into it, but when I priced fly line it seems to have gone up a bunch. I mainly just use popping bugs for blue gill and bass, so I use floating line. I was wondering what is a good cheap line for that. Also I have always had problems getting leaders into the fly line. How is the best way to attach a leader for popping bugs.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Most lines come with a loop already formed into the line. If not, a nail knot is by far the most popular way to attach line. As far as line for your bugs, a good, short, heavy head to turn those flies over will work. Take a look at http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/fly-lines.html They seem to have mostly Orvis lines right now, but I have found other brands there as well.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool. I've never seen fly line with a loop. So do you just tie a know to the loop or do you buy a certain type of leader?


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Most tapered leaders I purchase have a loop already tied in them. All you generally need to do is tie on a new tippet section once you've used the leader awhile. I do have some cheaper leaders that didn't come with a loop. No big deal, just tie a loop in the end and join it to the head of your line.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sounds good. I appreciate all the information.


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

I like cabelas prestige WF line for the price. It's on sale right now at $21.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Urizen. I may have to make a trip to cabelas.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great price for a decent line.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/8957...-line-with-streamlined-loop&attrValue_0=Optic Yellow&productId=1161674


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

If your fly line has a loop and most likely your tippet will also have a loop too just do a "loop to loop" connection. No knots to tie and its on and off in seconds. If your leader does not already have a loop the standard knot is called a "Perfection Loop" Easy to tie and solid.
Here is a link to YouTube with instructions for tying the "perfection Loop"
https://www.google.com/search?q=youtube+perfection+loop&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty much all of the Cabelas lines are now made by Rio which is a decent line. Go that route and you'll be good, especially for your intended uses


----------

